

Scientists perform sex change operation on papaya - Tichy
http://www.mnn.com/food/farms-gardens/stories/scientists-perform-sex-change-operation-on-papaya

======
jamesbressi
If you ever heard the debate about what if all males went extinct or women
could no longer reproduce (like the movie Children of Men), I believe that
hermaphrodites are nature's proof of concept that "nature will always find a
way".

Although I was never curious enough to research if it is believed that there
is a possibility that hermaphrodite humans can impregnate themselves, like
plants reproduce. Anyone know the speculative answer to this from a credible
source?

~~~
theblackbox
Children of Men is actually a novel by P.D. James

Just a pet peev when people overlook the original material, but I was pretty
surprised to learn this. She mostly writes detective stories and was inducted
into the crime writers hall of fame.

It's on my "todo" bookshelf, anyway, so any pomposoty is accidental ;)

~~~
jamesbressi
I agree and am peeved at myself in fact, lol. I too don't like original
material being overlooked.

Lol, don't worry, I'm not offended and appreciate honest feedback and debate
from others when they have something to back it.

Cheers!

------
indranil
I will never look at another papaya the same way again.

------
kwamenum86
There is something very unsavory about consuming something that underwent a
sex change operation.

~~~
krolley
If you eat papaya, you're already eating hermaphrodite fruit. This can't make
much difference.

------
raheemm
Don't all plants flower and pollinate, meaning they are all hermaphrodites?

~~~
fsniper
In the article:

Papayas already come in three sexual varieties: male, female and
hermaphrodite, but it is only the hermaphrodite varieties that produce the
succulent fruit that is sold commercially.

------
JCThoughtscream
Science is tasty. So very, very tasty.

